# New graphics card = mouse lag?



## andrew12398 (Mar 8, 2008)

I used to have a 8400GT but now I have a Gefore 210. I use a Microsoft Wireless 5000 mouse and ever since I put in the new card, it has random moments when it "lags" or goes slower than usual for a fraction of a second. This normally wouldn't be a probably, but it only happens while I'm playing a game such as CSS or COD4. I've tried another mouse and that mouse works fine, it's just that I don't really like the other mouse.

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you tried uninstalling the mouse drivers and and re installing them or just try using just windows driver for it? since another mouse works fine i would have to think has something to do with the wireless mouse.


----------



## andrew12398 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry for the extremely late response. I tried that and it didn't really help.

It might have something to do with the wireless because sometimes when I turn my computer a little it helps for a short amount of time. And it was happening with my keyboard yesterday... but it's rare with my keyboard.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

It could be interferance from other devices around the computer. i would try a corded mouse since you said already another mouse works fine but i do not know if the other was corded or wireless.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Andrew12398 :wave:

It might be that the mouse-batteries are starting to 'fade', as they die, the range from mouse to USB-dongle drops significantly. At least, it does with my wireless mouse 5000.


----------

